# Subs Needed IN North Chicago Suburbs



## mike0717

We are looking for drivers with small trucks and plows to work on our residential accounts in the north suburbs of chicago. Lots of hours, paid for showup. Please call if interested


mike

847 307-1609


----------



## swtiih

Season is almost over why are you looking now?


----------



## dieseld

swtiih;1244062 said:


> Season is almost over why are you looking now?


Probably because he needs drivers with small trucks and plows to work on residential accounts.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

dieseld;1244104 said:


> Probably because he needs drivers with small trucks and plows to work on residential accounts.


i need a rag to clean my keyboard now...


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

dieseld;1244104 said:


> Probably because he needs drivers with small trucks and plows to work on residential accounts.


You win!:laughing:


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

or maybe cause no one was paid and now it's time to look for new people to screw over and not pay....


----------



## dieseld

Reliable Snow and Ice;1247276 said:


> or maybe cause no one was paid and now it's time to look for new people to screw over and not pay....


No, he did not mention that, just said that he needed small trucks with plows to do residential accounts.


----------

